# Some VA fish



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Hit the HRBT last night with Surffish" Dave and another friend.

I was a cal, chilly moonlit night and the fish were biting.

We managed about 30 schoolie stripers between us in about an hour. They ranged from 14 inches to 25 inches.

It was nice to be in the plastic and catching a few fish.

Life is good.


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm glad that you were able to get out there last night and get into the fish with me. We have got to do that again reel soon.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice! I'm sorry I missed it, but I'm glad y'all got bit.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey General...Kipto-Kow run!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Al.

I want to, but not sure I can make it.. Bout to leave for Florida for a while.. I really would want to stay the night for that one and I am not sure I can work it in.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Which side were you on? If you were on the Norfolk side.....how was the paddle/peddle?


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not a bad paddle. But like any paddle--weather is everything. Been launching the Norfolk side.

I've hit it twice now and both days the weather was nice and the current was tolerable. Had a couple newbies with me the other night and they did just fine.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

wind and tide play a huge part in the paddle too!
outgoing tide with a N/NE wind sucks!
anything else is easily manageable.

i may have to head up the James and look for some rocks.
i know there aren't many in the York.


----------

